

Ask HN: As a non-tech solo founder, should I hire this dev to build my MVP? - dcpdx

I've been working on an idea for a web app over the past several months, creating detailed mockups and designing the framework and functionality.  My goal is to build a company out of it as I believe the concept has potential and is built to fulfill a direct need I have in my full time job.  I have just started learning the basics of programming but feel that I wouldn't be able to reach the level of proficiency necessary to hack together a suitable MVP within any reasonable amount of time.  I have a bit of money saved up so I'm looking to hire somebody to build it for me.<p>I spoke with a Rails developer tonight who I was referred to by a freelance dev I met with to hash out the details of a functional spec, who has a lot of experience and is available to work on the project.  I am excited to learn more about his capabilities but find myself at a crossroads:<p>Do I pay a higher hourly rate now and get a clean app out there in the wild, or do I find somebody on elance or guru who will do it for cheap but might not be as clean?  As a non-tech founder, the goal is to gain enough traction with the app to eventually attract devs to work on it in a co-founder/CTO type role.  I have a bit of $ but not infinite and would definitely need a fair amount for legal fees and other costs associated with the business.  Curious to hear from anybody who has been in a similar situation before, or who has good advice to offer.
======
aaronrc
Rails devs are a dime a dozen so unless you are attempting to entice one to
join your company you shouldn't pay a high rate. There's no reason you
couldn't find a good dev on elance etc. It might take you longer and you might
have to start with offering smaller tasks until you find that right dev but it
could end up being a quarter the cost.

If I was you AND I was in a rush AND I thought this particular dev may end up
being interested in joining forces as a co-founder I'd consider paying him the
high rate. Otherwise I'd offshore it.

------
hrasm
Unless you have prior experience in extracting exactly what you want from
places like elance or guru, I say go with the Rails dev you spoke with/met.

------
gcb
If he did ever completed a project like that from start to finnish, offer him
50% equity (less what you pay him up front)

If not, elance et all will give you same results.

